# How to switch between integrated and external graphics card on ASUS U31SD



## skiller (Jun 28, 2011)

I own ASUS U31SD which has

Integrated Intel® GMA HD

and

NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M with 1GB DDR3 VRAM.

I would like to know how to change between them and how to find out which one is my notebook currently using.

Thanks,
skiller


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

I think for this one it should allways use the GT520 .. you can see the display driver in your OS...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The video choice is optional. You don't have both.
". The U31SD is already showing up on the ASUS site, with the option of either a Core i5 2410M or Core i3 2310M , and a choice of Intel integrated graphics or a 1GB GeForce GT 520M card. "
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/18/asus-works-sandy-bridge-magic-on-thin-and-light-u31e-u31sd-and/


----------



## skiller (Jun 28, 2011)

@Hughv but in device manager, i have both integrated and external graphics card...









@sonexpc when i open dxdiag i see this...


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you tried to disable your built in graphics card via the bios? Reset your computer and enter your BIOS configuration and check the option for integrated video card.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In that case, I'd think you would have two separate graphics outputs.
What graphics connections do you see?


----------



## skiller (Jun 28, 2011)

@karstudios I will try that but it seems to me there must be some easier way without entering bios... i dont know :S i heard somebody told me the computer automatically uses external graphics when it needs (heavy games)

@Hughv what are graphics connections??


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

NP here is a walk through.

http://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Onboard/Integrated-Video-On-Your-Computer


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I have a similar asus netbook; it uses both the intel and the nvidia graphics. Basically it uses the intel video until there is a need for increased video performance ie hdmi playback, hardware acceleration in ie9, etc then the nvidia chip takes over.

The answer is it uses both on a dynamic basis.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

BTW these are very picky in regard to video drivers so do not go updating drivers unless you fully understand what you are doing. I should add that IF you do mess with drivers, make sure you make an image of the system before you start. This way you can easily restore the image if your update does not go well.


----------



## skiller (Jun 28, 2011)

so there is no way to switch between the graphics cards while running windows?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is a function of the load and drivers. No you cannot do it manually other than to disable one of them in device manager. In short, leave it alone. They hybrid graphics work fine as long as you do not mess with different drivers.

What I am not understanding is why you would want to mess with it.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It just occurred to me that you might be doing this in order to game on the system. Laptops are NOT made for gaming [excepting purpose built ones like alienware] They get too hot and end up having problems if you try and run demanding games.


----------



## skiller (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks, i guess i will just leave it as it is... i was asking just out of interest. when i need i will try to change things in bios


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is not a bios setting. The reason laptop makers do this is to have improved hardware acceleration of video. The system is going to use the intel video until it needs the increased performance available from the nvidia chip.


----------

